# Solved: Kernel Panic Error



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

My partner has a MacBook and this evening it started acting up (email not working, Facebook not getting messages that were sent). She attempted to reboot, and the machine tried to do some updates before shutting down.

Upon rebooting, the computer said that the updates were not successful, and then this kernel panic error came up. It now comes up immediately every time she attempts to load the operating system. She can't get on the computer any more now.



> panic(cpu 0 caller 0xffffff8009259241): "Unable to find driver for this platform: \ "ACPI\".\n"@/SOURCECACHE/xnu/xnu-2050.20.9./iokit/Kernel/IOPlaformExpert.cpp:
> 1548
> Debugger called: ^Panic^
> Backtrace(CPU 0), Frame : Return Address
> ...


We want to address this issue to get back on the computer, but have no clue what to do. I grew up with Windows computers. Not at all familiar with Macs.

More pressingly, before we try to fix this, we want to be able to back up some documents and pictures. My partner has years of work on this computer that she can't afford to lose. I just bought an external hard drive for her, and it happened to arrive today -- after the machine broke. We'd like to backup some things onto the new hard drive before attempting a fix (if a fix was to erase things).

Many thanks for your help and advice.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Do you have access to another Mac?
If you you can boot this machine in what they call Target Disk Mode.
This bypasses the OS and when connected to another Mac via Firewire or Thunderbolt will appear as an external hard drive and you can transfer files off.

Some things you can try: http://support.apple.com/kb/ts1417

You can always start holding control + R to enter Recovery mode.
From here you can install a clean system without formatting that leaves your user files intact.

This is assuming the problem was just the botched system update and not that you have a failing hard drive.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Used Control + R to enter Recovery Mode, then created an image of the hard drive with my external drive to back everything up. Went to the Apple Store. They helped me do another backup of the actual files onto the hard drive (not an image), then they did a reinstall of the operating system without formatting to leave the files intact. The computer works now. Thanks. I'll mark this "solved".


----------

